# Can I use Live Reef Sand in a Mbuna Tank?



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I would assume that I can use it as long as I rinse it very well to get the salt water and marine bacteria out, right?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would need to let it dry several days in the hot sun to kill the bacteria as rinsing won't do it...just like rinsing filter media does not harm beneficial microbes.

Then rinse to remove the remains.


----------

